# refrigerator freezing



## lsittloh (Sep 24, 2013)

Our refrigerator in our 2003 Shamrock is freezing everything !! Any help would be appreciated ,I have tried to move the thermostat both ways but it just keeps getting colder!!


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 24, 2013)

look on the cooling fins, there is a item on it, FOR GOT THE NAME just side it down a little and adjust it down till you are getting what degree you need.


----------



## lsittloh (Sep 24, 2013)

thank you we tried that and it is still freezing


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

well from what i know ,, u have to let the refer return to room temps ,, then u will see a change ,, i understand that may not be good in situation ,, but it does work ,, btw it is the theromastor ,, i take it u have a norcold ?? if not ,, i am wrong all the way  JMO 
Btw if u move it up u will get more cooling ,, and if down ,, less cooling ,, but as i said ,, it has to be brought down to room temp before it takes effect ,, but again JMO


----------



## lsittloh (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok thanks we will try that!! I am pretty sure its a norcold!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 25, 2013)

Moving the thermostat on the fins will only change about 2 degrees.  It sounds like the Thermister has gone bad.  It could also be the board.  You need someone to check it out.


----------

